# Need help finding a smooth E-liquid.



## Hanru Vorster (23/9/14)

Hi,
I am new to this vaping thing and I am enjoying it thus far, however i have an issue with finding the right type of juice.
I am looking for something with a smooth hit(less throat hit).

I am using the Nautilus mini atm and I thought I would get smoother hits on my current juices.

Current juices:
1. LIQUA - American blend 18mg
2. LIQUA - Cherry 18mg
3. Wild Range from eCiggies - Watermelon 16mg 100PG : https://eciggies.co.za/Wild-e-Liquid-Range
4. Dragon juice from eCiggies - Cherry 18mg 100VG : http://eciggies.co.za/10ml_VG_e-Liquidz?product_id=164

These liquids have all given me too much throat hit ( strange from the VG dragon juice).

Any suggestions on Liquids that will be smoother and where to get them?

This is my first post on this forum .


----------



## Danny (23/9/14)

Hi Hanru welcome to the forum. Throat hit from my experience comes from 2 things nic content and PG content. If you are still having a heavy throat hit from a pure VG juice then most likely the nic. Try a juice with 12 mg nic and see if that helps. Also I have found dessert type flavours tend to be quite smooth. My current favorite dessert is called devil in disguise. Comes from www.craftvapour.com and they stock it in a few concentrations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (23/9/14)

I'd recommend anything from @Just B or Vapour Mountain with slightly less nic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hanru Vorster (23/9/14)

I will def try them out guys, thanks for the help.
Nice community on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonez007 (23/9/14)

My recommendation would be Craft vapour a honey badger or witchers brew blackbird in a lower nic level. These massage my throat instead of a hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanru Vorster (23/9/14)

I will give some feedback on them if someone is having the same issue as me.


----------



## Hanru Vorster (23/9/14)

I have been searching for the witchers brew blackbird, is there any place in Pretoria that sells them?


----------



## Bonez007 (23/9/14)

I don't think so. I buy online from subohmvapor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonez007 (23/9/14)

http://subohmvapor.co.za Here you go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanru Vorster (23/9/14)

Will give it a look thank you.


----------



## Smoke187 (23/9/14)

try the juice from Vape King, their juice is on the budget side so wont make a real dent in your pocket and every juice I tried from them was quite smooth. I havent tried their entire range but my ADV from them is the toffee caramel and VK4 which is very smooth.
I can also recommend Just B and a few of the Atomic Fruit (specifically Melon and Kent)

Nice thing is that all these venders are local to JHB so whether you are in PTA you can get Vape King and Just B and Atomic Fruit from JHB south.

I hope you find your ADV because some these juice flavours are very nom nom nom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/14)

Hanru Vorster said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this vaping thing and I am enjoying it thus far, however i have an issue with finding the right type of juice.
> I am looking for something with a smooth hit(less throat hit).
> 
> ...


 
Hi @Hanru Vorster
Welcome to the forum and hope you enjoy your stay

As @Danny pointed out, throat hit comes from higher nicotine strength and a higher ratio of PG in the mix. However, I have found that despite the same PG/VG ratio and nic strength, some juices hit much harder than others. Menthol and spicy flavours also tend to increase the perceived throat hit.

I also started out on Liqua and eCiggies Dragon and Wild range juices. There were one or two I found were okay but I didn't enjoy most of them. Not sure if its the way they are made or the base ingredients or just the flavour.

I would suggest you try a few juices from VapeKing and Vapour Mountain as a starting point.

VapeKing's juices are manufactured locally, well priced and they are based in Fourways, JHB - so you can go there and try several of the flavours before you buy. This way you don't end up wasting too much money on flavours you don't like. My favourites are Pina Colada and Grape Soda. My mom vapes their Coffee as a portion of her regular mix (mixed with Vapour Mountain's coffee). They are represented by @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff on this forum. You say you want juices with low throat hit - I find their juices in 12mg are generally smooth and have lower throat hit. Their juices are also mostly clear in colour, so they are easier on the coils.

Vapour Mountain is an excellent option for you - but they are based in Cape Town, so you will have to order online. It is run by @Oupa on this forum. Most of their juices are excellent. Great flavour and very smooth. I have vaped many of their juices and continue to re-order their juices to this day. Nice thing about them is you can get 10ml sample bottles for R50. So pick a few flavours you think you will like. I would suggest you go for the 12mg nic strength option. My favourites are their Choc Mint, Litchi, Peach Rooibos and Strawberry. If you like minty vapes, go for the Choc Mint, it's very good in my opinion.

There are several other local manufacturers with well-priced juices but I think the two above will give you a good starting point to work from.

If you advise what types of flavours you like, I will gladly advise you further.

Check out my reviews on some of the Vape King and Vapour Mountain flavours for more info on some of them.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/silvers-juice-reviews.5421/
Also, check out the other reviews in the various threads in the E-Liquid reviews section.

Once you've given those a try, you can try some international juices but they are more expensive. Something with low throat hit that's good are the Vape Craving range from @RevnLucky7 at Sub Ohm Vapor. They are higher in VG content so are smoother on the throat. You can check out my reviews on those too. They are good quality juices and taste great in the Nautilus Mini. My favourites are Adventure (Pina Colada type of flavour) and Desire (guava and mango flavour).

All the best for your vaping and juice journey...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hanru Vorster (23/9/14)

Coming into this forum I did not expect this much help, you guys are awesome and I appreciate it a lot! I will check out your reviews.
It looks like most people suggest the Vapour Mountain so I will order some this week. Im situated in Pta so I will most likely go and have a look at VapeKing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (23/9/14)

Hanru Vorster said:


> Coming into this forum I did not expect this much help, you guys are awesome and I appreciate it a lot! I will check out your reviews.
> It looks like most people suggest the Vapour Mountain so I will order some this week. Im situated in Pta so I will most likely go and have a look at VapeKing.


Vape King also has an agent in PTA, wth their contact details on their website. You could arrange with the agent, which might be easier for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (23/9/14)

Maybe because you're inhaling it like smoking a cigarette. i changed, i learned to vape like i was smoking a pipe - pull it into the mouth and then inhale some from the mouth - not direct.


----------



## Necris (23/9/14)

Bonez007 said:


> http://subohmvapor.co.za Here you go


Vape craving,76% vg magic.
Daydream is what set the benchmark for smooth in my vape journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanru Vorster (23/9/14)

I am doing mouth hits CAT, I will have a look for the Pta dealer will help with courier fees xD , Student problems.


----------



## Bonez007 (23/9/14)

Hanru Vorster said:


> I am doing mouth hits CAT, I will have a look for the Pta dealer will help with courier fees xD , Student problems.



Look for other vapers in your area. You guys could do a group buy and split the shipping costs.


----------



## BumbleBee (23/9/14)

So far the smoothest vape I've had is Vapour Mountain's VM4 at 12mg, I find it silky smooth. Vape King's VK4 is very good but sometimes too sweet which can become quite harsh fairly quickly.


----------



## huffnpuff (24/9/14)

Lol, I started with American Blend 18mg, and some eCiggies 18mg VG too. Pretty harsh for me too. Also thought it was the PG at first. After 2 different 18mg 5 Pawns I realised that no matter how good the quality, 18mg juice is what it is and will always act accordingly. I lasted a week before switching to 12mg...HUGE difference, easily vaped 10ml the first night. Currently hovering between 6(ADV)-12mg depending on what I feel like.

Don't forget SkyBlueVaping, they're in our neck of the woods in Centurion. The manufacture too, so you should be able to get a strength to your liking.

Coconut sooths all. Thanks to @Rob Fisher and his adventures into Tropical Ice, I discovered that coconut massively reduces throat hit and takes the crap out of the Liqua American Blend or pretty much anything. While I use concentrate I'm sure some 0-3mg Coconut juice should be adequate to cut and smooth the 18mg American Blend to a level you're happy with. Note that while coc0nut doesn't seem a strong flavour it will also reduce/over-power other flavours and will endure where most other flavours washout from vapers fatigue. So add as needed.

I also recommend having a large bottle of 50/50 omg base (escpecially if your using a commercial coil) for general tweeking or omg flavour for straight cutting of the flavour you want to reduce.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanru Vorster (29/9/14)

Guys I can confirm that the Vape king juices is doing it for me!
They are so nice, especially the pina colada! Thanx for the help im going to order from vape mountain soon and let you oaks know how that is for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/14)

Hanru Vorster said:


> Guys I can confirm that the Vape king juices is doing it for me!
> They are so nice, especially the pina colada! Thanx for the help im going to order from vape mountain soon and let you oaks know how that is for me.


 
Great stuff @Hanru Vorster 
Glad you came right. @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo would be proud 

Vape King's Pina Colada is a great juice indeed. I really like it too. 

All the best and let us know when you have tried more juices


----------

